# Trial - Muskel?



## KermitB4 (6. August 2006)

Hallo

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Muskel durch Trialen trainiert und aufgebaut werden?

Werden dadurch auch welche zurück gebildet ?

MFG


----------



## speedy_j (6. August 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, welche Muskel durch Trialen trainiert und aufgebaut werden?
> 
> ...




die schwanzlänge verkümmert nur bei 20".    (kleiner spaß am rande und soll keine diskussion breit treten)

aufgebaut werden die rücken-, schultern-, brust- und die armmuskulatur.
die beine stehen da eigentlich nicht so im mittelpunkt. da wird höchstens die schnellkraft beim schokofuß positiv beeinflusst.
zwecks verkümmern musst du dir eigentlich keine sorge machen. schlechter als bei einem nichtsportler stehst auf keinen fall da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (6. August 2006)

rücken und oberschenkel


----------



## KermitB4 (6. August 2006)

Hallo

also die Beinmuskulatur werden nicht so trainiert, als wenn ich beispielsweise Touren fahren würde?

MFG


----------



## florianwagner (6. August 2006)

rücken und oberschenkel, geh mal fleißig pumpen mein freund bringt übelst was


----------



## speedy_j (6. August 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> also die Beinmuskulatur werden nicht so trainiert, als wenn ich beispielsweise Touren fahren würde?
> 
> MFG



richtig. die hauptarbeit beim trial wird ja doch mit dem schokofuß gemacht und das auch nur bei einem begrenzten bewegungsablauf. wobei der florian mit den oberschenkeln recht hat. durch die sprungtechnik bekommst auch dabei einen positiven trainingseffekt.
trial und tourenfahren ist aber nur schwer zu vergleichen. beim trial geht es umschnellkraft, bei touren um ausdauerleistung und hohe kraftidensität am berg.


----------



## hopmonkey (6. August 2006)

neben den genannten partien:

unterarme vom bremsenfesthalten....


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2006)

also beim trial bildet sich schon was zurück, genauer es wandelt sich um. und zwar die langfasrigen muskeln (die für die ausdauer) und da für bilden sich kurzfasrige Muskeln. Ja muskel die beansprucht werden, ALLLE, weil die muskeln den körper stabil machen, deswegen sind bestimmte sachen (aufm hr stehen auch so anstrengent, weil man halt so gut wie alle muskeln brauch um das gleichgewicht zu halten.) 
Und man bekommt (wenn man mit nicht grade mittig auf der pedale steht, sonder nur mit dem ballen drauf) richtig stramme Waden, die man auch bei Pedal kicks und allem anderen brauch. Ich hab letztens festgestellt, das die oberschenkelmuskeln (die hinteren) beim nachziehen recht stark arbeiten müssen. 
Also Fazit: Beim trial werden alle muskeln beansprucht!!!

Achja zu thema krafttrain. also ich mache das auch immer im winter (vom Leichtathletik aus) und übungen die einigen bewegungsabläufen beim trial nah kommen sind Reißen, anreißen und kniebeuge. Aber wenn pumpen dann nur kurze serien aber mit mehr gewicht. Also mal so als bsp. Reißen 3serien á 4wiederholungen mit 50kg. 
Und am besten danach, irgentwas machen was mit schnellkraft zu tun hat (sprintläufe so 30m oder am besten gleich trial, ihr geht den tag dann richtig ab, wenn ihr es nicht übertreibt mitm pumpen)
So hoffe das reicht mal so.


----------



## snake999acid (6. August 2006)

bei mir rücken, bauch/brust und vorallem die arme 
obeschenkel auch ein "wenig"
also wie schon schon gesagt, eigentlich so gut wie alle muskeln.
man sollte vlt Rennrad/MTB als ausgleich nehmen um die ausdauer zu trainieren und eben einen kleinen ausgleich zu haben


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2006)

nein also wenn ihr denkt durch touren fahren werdet ihr besser, denkt ihr falsch, denn dadurch bilden sich die langfasrigen muskeln wieder aus, und die kurzen zurück. am besten bekommt man Schnellkraft ausdauer mit schnellkrafttrain. (ich bin sprinter daher weis ich das so ungefähr) das heist auf Trial bezogen. Macht doch einfach mal so 30m pedal kicks, und das immer und immer wieder (aller dings dann vll. den tach nischt mehr anderes). davon bekommt man "trialausdauer" und man wird sicherer, und man verbessert noch bissel die technik.  Also versucht einfach mal so lange pedalskicks zu machen wies geht, und macht das paar mal hinter einander. aber immer brav pause da zwischen machen.


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2006)

zusaetlich zu den genannten muskelpartien werden natuelich die beteiligten baender sehr stark beansprucht und damit ebenfalls gestaerkt.

ein gleines "aufwaermprogramm" ist auch nicht schlecht, da mir schon einigemale die gelenke in der hand etwas wehgetan haben als ich gleich loslegte.
nur nach einigen tagen ungetrialt noetig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. August 2006)

also, möchte hier etwas korigieren. Lanfasrige muskeln können nicht in kurzfasrige umgewandelt werden, dies geht nur zu einem minmalen prozentsatz, der vorgang ist nur umgekehrt möglich (kurz zu lang)

beim trial werden je nach der art des betreibens (also wie häufig und stark man traniert) ziemlich alle muskelpartien auf unterschiedlichen weise beansprucht.

z.B. werden die schultern auf schnellkraft, sowie auf statische kraft trainiert.
oberarme ebenfalls, unterarme auf maximal kraft, außerdem werden motorische einheiten ausgebildet(feinmotorik)

rücken und bauch werden auf körperspannung trainiert.

die brust dient nur als antagonist für die schulter, bzw. bei einigen techniken werden die auch beansprucht....

die beine werden sehr beansprucht und trainiert, z.b. schnell kraft reaktivkraft, aber auch kraftaudauer....

das war mal das grobe....da könnte man noch sehr viel detaillierter machen.


----------



## snake999acid (6. August 2006)

das wäre ja en widerspruch... jemand der arme trainiert, dessen beine entwickeln sich zurück? lol?
so gibst du das zu verstehen...
so gut wie alle top radsportler betreiben einen ausgleichssport und "fahren" gut damit....


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also, möchte hier etwas korigieren. Lanfasrige muskeln können nicht in kurzfasrige umgewandelt werden, dies geht nur zu einem minmalen prozentsatz, der vorgang ist nur umgekehrt möglich (kurz zu lang)
> 
> beim trial werden je nach der art des betreibens (also wie häufig und stark man traniert) ziemlich alle muskelpartien auf unterschiedlichen weise beansprucht.
> 
> ...



okay danke für die kleine korrektur, war mir da auch nicht mehr so sicher ist schon paar jahre her als uns das mal eerklährt wurde. Wo her wiest du das denn???


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. August 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> das wäre ja en widerspruch... jemand der arme trainiert, dessen beine entwickeln sich zurück? lol?
> so gibst du das zu verstehen...
> so gut wie alle top radsportler betreiben einen ausgleichssport und "fahren" gut damit....


 hä? wo denn? ich sag doch gar net das sich die beine zurückbilden! ich sage doch das man die beinmuskulatur kmplt. trainiert.
ich versteh nicht was du meinst.....




			
				Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> okay danke für die kleine korrektur, war mir da auch nicht mehr so sicher ist schon paar jahre her als uns das mal eerklährt wurde. Wo her wiest du das denn???


Sport LK..... muss nächstes jahr mein sport abi machen. ich könnt dir da ne kmplt. klausur drüber schreiben, weils da einfach so viel gibt, was du schreiben und sagen könntest, nur zum trial......


----------



## snake999acid (6. August 2006)

nene, das mit den beinen war etz nurn beispiel 
ich meine nur dass mir das ziemlich komisch vorkommen würde, wenn sich dann andere muskeln zurückbilden würden, wenn man andere wiederum mehr trainiert.
versteh ich was falsch? oder ist das doch wirklich so?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. August 2006)

achja nochwas. muskeln bilden sich so einfach nciht zurück, das geht nur auf zwei wege.
1. kein training....(logisch...)
2. zu viel maximalkraft training.
d.h. wenn jem. jeden tag im sportstudio viel zu viel gewicht macht und falsch bla, kann es sein das sich muskeln wegen überbeanspruchung zurückbilden, aber das passiert echt nur wenn mans völlig maßlos übertreibt, das kann ebim trial aba nicht passieren, da man nur wenig auf maximalkraft oder muskelaufbau trainiert.

achja, man braucht keine speziellen Übungen zu machen, das einzige was wirklich was bringt issn ausgleichspsort( z.B. Leichtathletik) damit die belastung auf die muskeln nicht so monoton is. oder sportstudio und bestimmte muskelgruppen trainieren, z.B. beine sprungkraft
am besten dann regelmä0ig und in absprache mit einem trainer, weil wenn man da falsch trainiert macht man mehr kaputt als man gut macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. August 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> nene, das mit den beinen war etz nurn beispiel
> ich meine nur dass mir das ziemlich komisch vorkommen würde, wenn sich dann andere muskeln zurückbilden würden, wenn man andere wiederum mehr trainiert.
> versteh ich was falsch? oder ist das doch wirklich so?



nee das hab ich gar net so gemeint, das haste falsch verstanden. was du meinst is ja, wenn du weiterhin so trainierst wie immer, aba noch zusätzlich z.B. sprungkraft für die beine machst, dann bilden sich keine muskeln zurück, das passiert auf keinen fall.....


----------



## snake999acid (6. August 2006)

okay


----------



## hopmonkey (6. August 2006)

also meine physiotherapeutin hat mir zu verstehen gegeben das muskelabbau nach ca 24h bei nichtbenutzung zumindest anfängt. da ich letztes jahr mein rechtes bein für drei monate *überhaupt nicht *belasten konnte, das linke aber umso mehr (humpeln), konnt ich dem muskelabbau quasi bei der arbeit zugucken. Wieder aufbau ging aber recht flott....


----------



## Scr4t (6. August 2006)

also ich hab keine ahnung welche muskeln wo wie beansprucht werden, aber ich kann eines nach einer 1 Monatigen pause sagen.

Nach 2 Tage fahren, starker Muskelkater in:

- nacken
- rücken 
- bizeps
- oberschenkel
- waden

und total erschöpfte:

- Bauchmuskulatur
- schultern
- unterarme
- brust

Aber trial ist einfach nur geil  


zum thema Muckibude. Wem es spaß macht... ich steh lieber aufm rad, auch im winter...


----------



## KermitB4 (7. August 2006)

Hallo

aber einen Waschbrettbauch bekommt man davon nicht zufällig auch noch oder? Weil dann wärs der perfekte Sport.

MFG


----------



## snake999acid (7. August 2006)

also ich habn paar bauchmuskeln  net so derb etz wie man sich nen waschbrettbrauch vorstellt, aber immerhin.
ich denke, dass man da schon ein wenig bauchmuskeln hinbekommt.



Trial ist Geil


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich war im Frühjahr bei dem Grundlehrgang für den Trainer C Trial. Dort haben wir das Thema Muskuläre Disbalancen durchgenommen und gelernt wie ein Sportler zu vermessen ist um dies festzustellen.

Inzwischen habe ich einige Trialer vermessen und Programme für diese ausgearbeitet. Hierbei habe ich folgendes festgestellt.

Verkürzung der Muskulatur in der Oberschenkelrückseite
Verkürzung der Wadenmuskulatur
Verkürzung der Brustmuskulatur
Zu wenig Bauchmuskeln im Verhältnis zum Rücken. (Hüfte kippt nach hinten, langfristg sehr gefährtlich für die Bandscheiben)
Zu schwache Muskulatur im Bereich der Schulterblätter (Kapuzenmuskel)

In der Theorie haben wir gelernt, dass fast jede Sportart einseitig ist und der richtige ausgleich sehr sinnvoll ist. Vor einem Kraftaufbau müssen zuerst muskuläre Disbalancen behoben werden. Sonst kann das Krafttraining ein Schuss nach hinten werden.

Auf dem Lehrgang waren über 10 Teilnehmer. Der Thomas Mrohs hat die Liste. Sicher sind alle scharf auf Versuchskaninchen und brennen darauf das gelernte in der Praxis anzuwenden. Wäre doch lustig und sinnvoll wenn sich möglichst viele bei denen melden und sich vermessen, bzw. ein Programm erstellen lassen. Ich stehe auch gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## hopmonkey (7. August 2006)

zum thema verkürzung:

ganz wichtig is ja wohl s dehnen danach (davor is auch toll...)

verhindert übrigens auch den muskelkater und begünstigt die regeneration....

my 2 cent


----------



## 525Rainer (7. August 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> nein also wenn ihr denkt durch touren fahren werdet ihr besser, denkt ihr falsch, denn dadurch bilden sich die langfasrigen muskeln wieder aus, und die kurzen zurück.



was fahrt ihr denn für touren..  die ersten 1000 höhenmeter sind zum aufwärmen, in den nächsten 1000 bilden sich erste ausreissergruppen und es wird übelst zwischengesprintet um den gegner mental fertig zu machen. die letzten 500 baut man seinen vorsprung aus und optimal ist es wenn man zu dem zeitpunkt schon nicht mehr im wiegetritt stehn kann mangels kraft. die letzten 100m muss einem dann schwarz vor augen werden sonst hat man sich nicht genügend angestrengt.
das bringt mir sofern was beim trial weil ich die power und den willen hab eine mauer 100mal anzufahren und demensprechend mehr und schneller routine im bewegungsablauf habe wie jemand der nach 2 mal anfahren fix und fertig ist.


----------



## speedy_j (7. August 2006)

die verkürzungen treten allerdings durch mangenlde dehnübungen auf. das passiert bei jeder sportart und ist nicht trialspezifisch.

zum thema waden kann man allerdings noch sagen, dass es sehr veranlagungsbedingt ist, ob man etwas sieht oder nicht. waden hat man, oder halt nicht. einen optischen aufbau, bei letzterem ist sehr schwer.

@hopemonkey
sollte dder muskel nicht komplett ruhig gestellt worden sein, so muss man sich keine sorgen um einen schnellen abbau machen.
aber schneller zum thema dehnen warst trotzdem.

@525Rainer
2600 hm bei ner trainingstour ist nicht schlecht. ;-)
aber mir reicht das schon, wenn ich das bei einem marathon fahren muss. danach bin ich wirklich platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (7. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema waden kann man allerdings noch sagen, dass es sehr veranlagungsbedingt ist, ob man etwas sieht oder nicht. waden hat man, oder halt nicht. einen optischen aufbau, bei letzterem ist sehr schwer.



kann ich nur bestätigen.. mir ham einen dabei der hat wadln des is ned normal.  und dann ham wir den, der profirennfahrer ist und auch ein guter sprinter und da sieht man eher nix.

dann gibts noch meinen freund den florian.. is deutscher fizemeister im hürdenlauf. hürdenlauf ist ein krasser sport und man beachte seinen körper wie des austrainiert ist.. des is profisport


----------



## florianwagner (7. August 2006)

ich glaub diese seite ist ganz gut, vor allem wird gezeigt wie man die übungen machen muss.
http://www.balance-of-force.de/training/


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> die verkürzungen treten allerdings durch mangenlde dehnübungen auf. das passiert bei jeder sportart und ist nicht trialspezifisch



nicht umbedingt.Muskeln verkürzen sich deswegen nciht. das passiert, wenn ihre antagonisten(gegenspieler) zu wenig trainiert werden. Z.B. wie es beim trial ist, die schultern sind stark ausgebildet, jedoch ihre antagonisten die brustmuskeln sind auf grund felhender belastung (im vergleich zu den schulter) verkürtzt. deshalb ist es von vorteil diese zu trainieren.
ich z.B. mache dies, aba auch wegen optiscxhen gründen. ich fadn es immer scheißße son kreuz zu haben aba dann so ne hünchenbrust........genau wie mit den bauchmuskeln.

das mit waden is klar. aba das is generell so. manche bauen muskeln einfach schneller auf als andere. oder einfacher, das ist so.
wobei man sagen kann wo nis is kann auch nix entstehen, wenn man jetzt so total dürr is, kann man shlecht n klotz werde. das is auchn grund warum z.B. bodybuilder fressen wie die tiere....... (also ich rede nciht von weltklasse wettkampf bodybuildern)


----------



## speedy_j (7. August 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> nicht umbedingt.Muskeln verkürzen sich deswegen nciht. das passiert, wenn ihre antagonisten(gegenspieler) zu wenig trainiert werden. Z.B. wie es beim trial ist, die schultern sind stark ausgebildet, jedoch ihre antagonisten die brustmuskeln sind auf grund felhender belastung (im vergleich zu den schulter) verkürtzt. deshalb ist es von vorteil diese zu trainieren.




es ist aber genau anders herum. der muskel, der trainiert wird, verkürzt sich. die antagonisten können in dem fall nicht dem trainierten muskel antgegen wirken. der trainierte muskel zieht sich aufgrund dessen immer zusammen und verkürzt. der antagonist wird in diesem fall immer gedehnt.
gut zu sehen ist das bei hobby bodybuildern, da die meisten zu viel wert auf die brustmuskeln legen. sie haben dann immer nach vorn gezogene schultern.


----------



## ecols (7. August 2006)

right..


----------



## 525Rainer (8. August 2006)

gebt euch mal des sprungkrafttraining bei 1.55
ok, der boden ist gefedert aber in anderen vids von dem typen sieht man dass der wirklich brusthohe hindernisse ausm stand raufspringt. wie wenn er an am seil hängen würd..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcCmnLPnWnQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Monty98 (8. August 2006)

Sprungkraftübungen (teils aus einem Basketballforum, teils zusammengesucht)

Wadenheber (jeden 2. Tag)
du brauchst nur dich ,genügend geduldt und ''vielleicht'' nen buch oder so was ähnliches (5cm)
stellst dich da drauf (mit den fußballen) und hebst die füße!!!! ganz easy.....
mach erst ma 50 oder so am tag und steiger dich dann pro woche

Kniebeuge (jeden Tag)
Kniebeuge mit ausgestreckten armen (evtl. mit Gewicht - steigert Balance Gefühl) oder mit Langhantel (bzw.
langem Gewicht auf den Schulter !NUR FÜR FORTGESCHRITTENE, VERKRAMPFUNGSGEFAHR!)
mit Gewicht: 4Sätze zu 5-10 (je nach Level) Kniebeugen (25sekunden Pause zw. den Sätzen)
ohne Gewicht: 5 Sätze zu 7-15 (je nach Level) Kniebeugen (20sekunden Pause zw. den sätzen)
Auf einen geraden Rücken achten; eine Kniebeuge muss mindestens 3 Sekunden in Anspruch nehmen
TIPP für Maximalkraft: versuchen Sie während ihren Einheiten ihre Maximalkraft zu erhöhen indem sie
sich ein Gewicht suchen mit welchem Sie, auf der Schulter tragend, nur 3-4 Kniebeugen schaffen. Hier genügen 2 Sätze
!ACHTUNG FÜR MAXIMALKRAFTTRAINING MUSS VORWEG GUT GEDEHNT WERDEN!

Schnurhüpfen:
5-10 Sätze zu 30-100 Sprüngen (je nach Level)
TIPP für Maximalkraft: versuchen sie hier Ihre Sprünge mit einem gut anliegenden schweren (3-5kg) Rucksack
durchzuführen !ACHTUNG HIER IST EIN STRAFFER OBERKÖRPER NÖTIG!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> es ist aber genau anders herum. der muskel, der trainiert wird, verkürzt sich. die antagonisten können in dem fall nicht dem trainierten muskel antgegen wirken. der trainierte muskel zieht sich aufgrund dessen immer zusammen und verkürzt. der antagonist wird in diesem fall immer gedehnt.
> gut zu sehen ist das bei hobby bodybuildern, da die meisten zu viel wert auf die brustmuskeln legen. sie haben dann immer nach vorn gezogene schultern.



oja stimmt.....*schäm*
hatte da wohl n denkfehler.....


----------



## noob-rider (11. August 2006)

Also es ist so, dass halt zu den kurz bzw langfäsrigen muskeln gesagt werden muss, dass beide ihre vorteile haben, aber man auch durch genügend gegensätzliches training ein gutes mittelmaß erreichen kann, wenn man zum beispiel 4 tage die woche trialt, sollte man möglichst die anderen tage kurze bis mittallange ( max 60km und 2000 hm ) touren fahren, so hat des  ne sportanalyse bei mir ergeben. 

mfg

noob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> achja nochwas. muskeln bilden sich so einfach nciht zurück, das geht nur auf zwei wege.
> 1. kein training....(logisch...)
> 2. zu viel maximalkraft training.
> d.h. wenn jem. jeden tag im sportstudio viel zu viel gewicht macht und falsch bla, kann es sein das sich muskeln wegen überbeanspruchung zurückbilden, aber das passiert echt nur wenn mans völlig maßlos übertreibt, das kann ebim trial aba nicht passieren, da man nur wenig auf maximalkraft oder muskelaufbau trainiert.



Das hat nix mit maximalkraft zu tun. Wenn man zuviel sport macht, egal ob power oder ausdauersport kommt man ins übertraining.
Kann beim trial auch passieren. Bei manchen gehts leicht, bei anderen nicht,ist veranlagungssache


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Sprungkraftübungen (teils aus einem Basketballforum, teils zusammengesucht)
> 
> Wadenheber (jeden 2. Tag)
> du brauchst nur dich ,genügend geduldt und ''vielleicht'' nen buch oder so was ähnliches (5cm)
> ...



Ich fand Kniebeugen immer total komisch.
Nach kurzer Zeit hat man schon soviel kraft das es für die Beine kein Problem ist viel zu heben, aber man (oder ich merkte) merkt das der Rest des Körpers bei einer falschen Bewegung zusammenklappen könnte.
Hab deswegen aufgehört. Die Beine haben alles angehoben aber bei 80kg hatte ich schon angst das mein Knie wegknickt oder mein Rücken plötzlich zusammensackt.


----------



## 525Rainer (11. August 2006)

im grunde find ich alle diese übungen ziemlich lahm. man verschwendet ends viel zeit mit muskelaufbau den man für muskelaufbau und techniktraining nutzen könnte. also lieber verschiedene sportarten aussuchen die das abdecken anstatt zu trialen und sich zusätzlich ein langweiliges ausgleichsmenü mit öden gewichten und kniebeugen zu geben.


----------



## Monty98 (11. August 2006)

das ist reines sprungkrafttraining....wer sowas sucht dem sei geholfen...
ich mach das nicht...


----------



## Eisbein (11. August 2006)

also ich finde krafttrain macht in der gruppe echt spass, deswegen freu ich mich in der hinsicht schon wieder auf den winter (Leichathletik -> Kraft- und Aufbautrain)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. August 2006)

Ich hab beim Galileo gesehen das der Mensch zwischen 3-4 Uhr am leistungsfähigsten ist.

Kann das jemand vom Gefühl her bestätigen?
Kommt mir nächlich aus so vor. Immer wenn ich um ca 3 Uhr anfang zu trialen geht alles wie geschmiert. Auf jedenfall ist die Power irgendwie da (besonders bei so sachen wie sidehops zu merken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab beim Galileo gesehen das der Mensch zwischen 3-4 Uhr am leistungsfähigsten ist.
> 
> Kann das jemand vom Gefühl her bestätigen?




du meinst eher zwischen 15 und 16 uhr?

es gibt eine leistungskurve beim menschen, die tageszeitabhängig ist. die erste spitze ist früh zwischen 8 und 11 uhr und die zweite ungefähr ab 15 uhr bis 17 / 18 uhr.
dabei ist die spitze morgens noch wesentlich höher. das heißt, wenn du rechtzeitig aufstehst, ordentlich isst, dann könntest du morgens auch noch mehr schaffen.
diese leistungspitzen sind aber bei jedem menschen verschieden und nur eine ungefähre orientierung. 

zum kraftraining von monty98

diese übungen sind zwar sinnvoll aber nicht in dem maß, wie du es angegen hast. bei kraft- und maximalbelastungen sollten schon 3 tage zwischen den übungen zur erholung dazwischen bleiben. der muskel benötigt diese zeit, um sich zu erholen und aufzubauen.
bei reiner maximalkraft reciht es, wenn es einmal die woche stattfindet. gerade kniebeuge benötigen viel erholung. nur zur info: bei 3 wiederholungen müsste ich über 150 kg auf den schultern haben. das macht man nicht jeden 2. tag, geschweige jeden tag.


----------



## Monty98 (15. August 2006)

1. Hab ich nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von dem ganzen.
2. Hab ich die Informationen wie gesagt aus einem Basketball-Forum undn bissl Google
3. Finde ich die geilste Trainingsmethode ist und bleibt reines Trial...

ein Bissl Off-Topic:
Am erschreckensten finde ich mit komplett leerem Magen zu trialen. Da geht wirklich gaaaar nix...da hilft auch kein dehnen oder konzentrieren...es will nichts funktioniern..


----------



## AxLpAc (15. August 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Bissl Off-Topic:
> Am erschreckensten finde ich mit komplett leerem Magen zu trialen. Da geht wirklich gaaaar nix...da hilft auch kein dehnen oder konzentrieren...es will nichts funktioniern..



da haste ja sowas von recht!!! geht einfach nich...


----------

